
Loaded Terms in Free Software - lukastyrychtr
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/823224/4c3b052672dcab21/
======
jolmg
> loaded terms like "master" and "slave" have been ongoing in the community
> for some time, but recent world events have given them a new urgency

World events? Isn't it just the US?

~~~
type0
It is. Incredibly no one does anything about the modern day slavery in
Northern Africa, where are all American freedom fighters who will change World
events!?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Lives_Matter#BLM_interna...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Lives_Matter#BLM_international_movement)

------
type0
"Allow me to introduce my next-door neighbour. John Stokes, this is A
Snivelling Little Rat-Faced Git. "

Git is deeply offensive word used as an insult, we need to change it to TING
(TING is not Git) /s

~~~
Ghjklov
Ting([https://ting.com/)'s](https://ting.com/\)'s) Lawyers: Allow me to
introduce myself

